# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  راهنمایی درمورد انتخاب پرستاری یا معلمی

## zahra_zahra

سلام من یه دخترم و عاشق پزشکی ام ، اما خب قبول شدن تو پزشکی کار هر کسی نیست به خاطر همین میخوام برم پرستاری چون در واقع شبیه پزشکی هستش اما خانواده ام میگن برو تربیت معلم چون بعدا پشیمون میشی. منم یه سالو پشت موندم تا از پرستاری شهر خودم دربیام و براش زحمت کشیدم الانم موندم کدومو برم هم نمیتونم از پرستاری دل بکنم چون 2 سال برای قبول شدن تو پرستاری منتظر موندم، از اونور هم میترسم بعدا پشیمون شم که تربیت معلم نرفتم .کم مونده گریه ام بگیره لطفا کمکم کنید. :Yahoo (17):

----------


## morteza20

واسه خانوما قطعا معلمی

----------


## Churchill

نظر نهایی رو خودت میدی ولی پرستاری رو من به هیچ دختری پیشنهاد نمیدم

----------


## A.H.M

عشق من کاردرمانی
پیشنهاد میکنم در این زمینه هم تحقیق کنید

----------


## A.H.M

کاردرمانی یجورایی مشتق شده از سه شغل روانپزشکی فیزیوتراپی و بعضی جاها حتی خود پزشکیه
شغلیه که با وجود سخت بودن شدیدش ولی یه عشق فوق العاده برات میاره
بودن و درمان کردن افرادی که حتی لبخندشون از پروسه درمان هم ناخودآگاهه
لذته که حتی بیشتر از پزشکیه
درامدش هم عالیه بازارکارشم خوبه ولی مقداری سخته

----------


## 76farshad

من پرستاری رفتم پشیمون شدم ک چرا معلمی نرفتم،انصراف دادم از زندگی عقب افتادم،من معلمی رو پیشنهاد میکنم

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> سلام من یه دخترم و عاشق پزشکی ام ، اما خب قبول شدن تو پزشکی کار هر کسی نیست به خاطر همین میخوام برم پرستاری چون در واقع شبیه پزشکی هستش اما خانواده ام میگن برو تربیت معلم چون بعدا پشیمون میشی. منم یه سالو پشت موندم تا از پرستاری شهر خودم دربیام و براش زحمت کشیدم الانم موندم کدومو برم هم نمیتونم از پرستاری دل بکنم چون 2 سال برای قبول شدن تو پرستاری منتظر موندم، از اونور هم میترسم بعدا پشیمون شم که تربیت معلم نرفتم .کم مونده گریه ام بگیره لطفا کمکم کنید.


سلام خانوم وقت بخیر.
مهمترین چیزی که باید بهتون بگم اینه که برید و از نزدیک با این دو رشته آشنا بشید. یعنی هم به بیمارستان برید و کارهای یه پرستار رو بررسی کنید هم یه سری هم به یه مدرسه بزنید و کار های یه معلم رو بررسی کنید.
در حد سواد خودم چند مورد رو خدمتتون عرض میکنم امیدوارم مفید باشه براتون :
اولین موضوع راجب پرستاری اینه که باید ببینید اصن روحیه ی انجام اینکارو دارید یا نه (طرف خون میبینه غش میکنه خب قطعا مناسب این رشته نیست) دوم اینکه پرستاری مثه معلمی نیست که سه ماه تابستون راحت خونه بخوابی و واست پول واریز کنن (تازه تعطیلات عید و پنجشنبه و جمعه هاش هم بماند) شما در رشته ی پرستاری جمعه و شنبه و عید و غیر عید واستون هیچ تفاوتی نخواهد داشت و باید برید سرکارتون و سوم اینکه این شغل شیفت شب هم خواهد داشت یعنی شما یه شب تا صبح باید بیمارستان باشید در صورتی که معلمی اوج کارش ماکزیمم اینه که تا 3 و 4 عصر مدرسه تدریس کنه و بعدش بره خونه بخوابه تا فردا صبح ساعت 8 :Yahoo (20):  توی همین انجمن خودمون پرستار هایی بودند که بعد چندین سال تصمیم گرفتن باز کنکور بدن و برن پزشکی یا دندون یا دارو میدونین چرا؟ چون نسبت به کاری که انجام میدن حقوق دریافتیشون کمه (خودشون میگن کارو ما میکنیم پولشو پزشک میگیره) :Yahoo (21): 
در ضمن حواسمون به این نکته باشه که محیط کار یه پرستار یه محیط بیمارستانیه اما محیط کار یه معلم چی؟
اینم بگم شما تو پرستاری اگر یه شیفت 8 ساعت کار باشه دیگه در کمترین حالت باید 6 ساعتش رو مفید کار کنید اما آیا واقعا یه معلم 8 ساعت رو 6 ساعتشو مفید کار میکنه؟ (زمان ما که اینطور نبود)

کلا این ها همه و همه نظر من بود ممکنه شما واقعا علاقه نداشته باشین اما به نظر من واسه دختر معلمی خیلی خیلی بهتر ازپرستاریه

ولی با همه ی این اوصاف تاکید میکنم که خودتون برید و از نزدیک هر دو رشته رو بررسی کنید و بعدا با شناختی که از خودتون دارید تصمیم بگیرید(لطفا با چشم باز انتخاب کنید)

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام من یه دخترم و عاشق پزشکی ام ، اما خب قبول شدن تو پزشکی کار هر کسی نیست به خاطر همین میخوام برم پرستاری چون در واقع شبیه پزشکی هستش اما خانواده ام میگن برو تربیت معلم چون بعدا پشیمون میشی. منم یه سالو پشت موندم تا از پرستاری شهر خودم دربیام و براش زحمت کشیدم الانم موندم کدومو برم هم نمیتونم از پرستاری دل بکنم چون 2 سال برای قبول شدن تو پرستاری منتظر موندم، از اونور هم میترسم بعدا پشیمون شم که تربیت معلم نرفتم .کم مونده گریه ام بگیره لطفا کمکم کنید.


سلام.
از بین این دو رشته پرستاری رو پیشنهاد میکنم.
یه مقایسه مختصر کنیم این دو رشته رو:
معلمی: بازار کار کم ( باید منتظر باشی که استخدام شی. اونم معلوم نیس استخدام بکنن یا نه. استخدام کنن از آزمون قبول بشی یا نه)
حقوق  کم ( تقریبا نصف پرستاری) 
سختی کار متوسطه. ینی سختیش فقط اینه که ممکنه بفرستنت یه روستایی جایی مدرسه بری. که اونم مشکلات خودشو داره: راه، فرهنگ و ... بدون شیفت و کشیک. محیط کار نسبتا تمیز. فشار روانی کم. زیر دست نیستی.
دیدگاه جامعه نسبتا خوب. ولی ر حد یه کارمند ساده. 
پیشرفت: پیشرفت خاصی نداری ارشدتو بگیری نهایت دیویست تومن میندازن رو حقوقت!
برای خانما در مقطع ازدواج برای اکثریت خانواده ها پوئن مثبت محسوب میشه.

پرستاری:
درآمد نسبتا خوب ( بیشتر از معلمی)
سختی کار زیاد. محیط بیمارستان دارای عفونت های زیادی هست. کار زیاد و گاها طاقت فرسا ( بسته به بخشی که کار میکنی) کشیک داره. فشار روانی زیادی داره. با مردم سر و کله باید بزنی که اعصاب خورد کنه. زیر دستی. 
پیشرفت: میتونی با درس خوندن و گرفتن ارشد و دکتری پیشرفت خوبی از لحاظ علمی و درآمدی داشته باشی. مثلا سوپروایزور بخش دو برابر یه پرستار معمولی حقوق میگیره. میتونی مدرک دکتری رو در یه رشته دیگه مث آناتومی بگیری و شانس بیاری عضو هیت علمی یه دانشگاه بشی. یا میتونی با مهاجرت در آمد خیلی بهتری داشته باشی. مث مهاجرت به کشور های عربی یا کانادا که پرستار خوب برمیدارن.
استخدامش هم خوب تو رسانه ها میشنوید که پرستار کم داریم. ولی این به معنای جذب پرستارا نیس. چون با این وضعیت سیستم درمانی و بیمارستان ها، ترجیح داده میشه از تعداد پرستار کمتر، کار بیشتری بکشن. ولی احتمال اسخدامت تو شهرهای کوچک و شهرستان ها هست. 
دیدگاه جامعه نه بده نه خوب. 
برای خانم ها در مقطع ازدواج گاها مشکلاتی ایجاد ایجاد میشه و بعضی خانواده با پرستار بودن یا کشیک داشتن دختر مشکل دارن. اما این رو در نظر داشته باش که تو بیمارستان میتونی کیس های خوبی داشته باشی هر چند کم. 

در آخر راجع به رشته های شنوایی سنجی، بینایی سنجی، کاردرمانی و فیزیوتراپی و مامایی هم تحقیق کن.
موفق باشی.

----------


## saeid_NRT

اینم اضافه کنم که گاها میبینیم بعضیا نسبت به پرستار خانم دیدگاه درستی ندارن. این دیدگاه بسیار غلطه!
و اینکه گاها گفته میشه پرستار کار میکنه و پزشک پول میگیره! خیر چنین نیس! کسی منکر زحمات پرستار ها نیس ولی این جمله هم غلطه چون علم و دانش و مسئولیت و سختی کار پزشک خیلی خیلی خیلی بیشتر از یه پرستاره.

----------


## zahra_zahra

> سلام.
> از بین این دو رشته پرستاری رو پیشنهاد میکنم.
> یه مقایسه مختصر کنیم این دو رشته رو:
> معلمی: بازار کار کم ( باید منتظر باشی که استخدام شی. اونم معلوم نیس استخدام بکنن یا نه. استخدام کنن از آزمون قبول بشی یا نه)
> حقوق  کم ( تقریبا نصف پرستاری) 
> سختی کار متوسطه. ینی سختیش فقط اینه که ممکنه بفرستنت یه روستایی جایی مدرسه بری. که اونم مشکلات خودشو داره: راه، فرهنگ و ... بدون شیفت و کشیک. محیط کار نسبتا تمیز. فشار روانی کم. زیر دست نیستی.
> دیدگاه جامعه نسبتا خوب. ولی ر حد یه کارمند ساده. 
> پیشرفت: پیشرفت خاصی نداری ارشدتو بگیری نهایت دیویست تومن میندازن رو حقوقت!
> برای خانما در مقطع ازدواج برای اکثریت خانواده ها پوئن مثبت محسوب میشه.
> ...


شما واقعا پزشکید؟ اگه پزشکید خب بهتر میدونین به پرستارا تو بیمارستانا چی میگذره . آیا با پرستارا بد رفتاری میکنن؟ آیا واقعا به  اونا مثل یه زیر دست نگاه میکنن؟

----------


## zahra_zahra

> من پرستاری رفتم پشیمون شدم ک چرا معلمی نرفتم،انصراف دادم از زندگی عقب افتادم،من معلمی رو پیشنهاد میکنم


ببخشید میشه بپرسم چرا از پرستاری انصراف دادین؟

----------


## Reza.k

> سلام من یه دخترم و عاشق پزشکی ام ، اما خب قبول شدن تو پزشکی کار هر کسی نیست به خاطر همین میخوام برم پرستاری چون در واقع شبیه پزشکی هستش اما خانواده ام میگن برو تربیت معلم چون بعدا پشیمون میشی. منم یه سالو پشت موندم تا از پرستاری شهر خودم دربیام و براش زحمت کشیدم الانم موندم کدومو برم هم نمیتونم از پرستاری دل بکنم چون 2 سال برای قبول شدن تو پرستاری منتظر موندم، از اونور هم میترسم بعدا پشیمون شم که تربیت معلم نرفتم .کم مونده گریه ام بگیره لطفا کمکم کنید.


سلام 
بنظر من اگه روحیه و علاقشو دارید برید پرستاری بهتره

----------


## Alir3zaa

سلام
به نظر من معلمی بهتره
شما دختر هستین و میرین توی مدارس دخترونه درس میدید. دخترها هم معمولا آروم تر هستن... پسرها خیلی شلوغ میکنن و سر و صدا میکنن و حتی گاهی از گوشه و کنار خبر میاد که معلم رو کتک میزنن  :Yahoo (21): 
ولی دختر ها اینطوری نیستن. به نظرم معلمی براتون خیلی راحت تر باشه...

توی پرستاری سر و کله زدن با بیمار سخته. همراه ها اعصاب ندارن ممکنه یه چیزی بگن به پرستار یا چیزای دیگه...

تازه فکر درآمد اش هم نباشید. شاید 6-7 سال اول حقوقتون کم باشه ولی وقتی کم کم سنوات کاری تون زیاد میشه حقوق تون هم زیاد میشه... تازه به نظرم یه دختر نباید اینقدر نگران درآمد باشه.

----------


## zahra_zahra

> سلام
> به نظر من معلمی بهتره
> شما دختر هستین و میرین توی مدارس دخترونه درس میدید. دخترها هم معمولا آروم تر هستن... پسرها خیلی شلوغ میکنن و سر و صدا میکنن و حتی گاهی از گوشه و کنار خبر میاد که معلم رو کتک میزنن 
> ولی دختر ها اینطوری نیستن. به نظرم معلمی براتون خیلی راحت تر باشه...
> 
> توی پرستاری سر و کله زدن با بیمار سخته. همراه ها اعصاب ندارن ممکنه یه چیزی بگن به پرستار یا چیزای دیگه...
> 
> تازه فکر درآمد اش هم نباشید. شاید 6-7 سال اول حقوقتون کم باشه ولی وقتی کم کم سنوات کاری تون زیاد میشه حقوق تون هم زیاد میشه... تازه به نظرم یه دختر نباید اینقدر نگران درآمد باشه.


من نگران درآمدش نیستم فقط به خاطر علاقه ای که به پزشکی دارم میخوام برم پرستاری

----------


## Alir3zaa

> من نگران درآمدش نیستم فقط به خاطر علاقه ای که به پذشکی دارم میخوام برم پرستاری


منظورتون علاقه به محیط کارش هست؟

----------


## zahra_zahra

> منظورتون علاقه به محیط کارش هست؟


محیط بیمارستانو دوست دارم البته نه بخش اورژانس و سوختگی که اصن خوشم نمیاد.
کارای پزشکی رو هم دوست دارم

----------


## Alir3zaa

> محیط بیمارستانو دوست دارم البته نه بخش اورژانس و سوختگی که اصن خوشم نمیاد.
> کارای پزشکی رو هم دوست دارم


خب اگه دوست داشته باشی باید همه ی بخشها رو دوست داشته باشی دیگه...
ولی خب به نظر من برو یه بیمارستان از پرستارای اونجا بپرس. حتی میتونی بری بیمارستان هایی که وابسته به دانشکده علوم پزشکی شهرتون هستن اونجا بپرسی. چون اکثر دانشجوها اونجان

راستی اینم در نظر داشته باش که این علاقه سطحی هست یا عمیق؟ یعنی مثلا میتونی یه عمر توی اون محیط باشی؟ محیط اش برات یکنواخت نمیشه؟ 

ممکنه ما چیزایی رو دوست داشته باشیم ولی بعد از یه مدت که بدستش آوردیم ازش خسته بشیم و بخوایم بریم سراغ یه چیز جدید

----------


## opposite

به قول بعضی از دوستان حتما برین با محیط کار هر دو شغل آشنا بشین
دقت کنین که علاقه تون کاذب نباشه(از خودتون بپرسین که یعنی چی که علاقه دارم؟ دقیقا به چی علاقه دارین؟ آیا با سختی کار علاقه تون از بین میره یانه؟)
من خودم بین پرستاری و معلمی دو دل بودم که معلمی رو انتخاب کردم!البته خوب من دلایل خودمو داشتم و شما دلایل خودتون
بازم میگم حتما چند جا برین و با محیط کار هر دو شغل و وظایفش و حقوق و سختی کار و دیدگاه جامعه و ... تحقیق کنین که پشیمون نشین

----------


## saeid_NRT

> شما واقعا پزشکید؟ اگه پزشکید خب بهتر میدونین به پرستارا تو بیمارستانا چی میگذره . آیا با پرستارا بد رفتاری میکنن؟ آیا واقعا به  اونا مثل یه زیر دست نگاه میکنن؟


پزشک نیستم دانشجوی پزشکیم. منظورم از زیر دست مث رابطه کارگر و سرکارگر نبود :Yahoo (106):  منظورم این بود که پرستار هیچ تشخیصی نمیتونه بذاره فقط باید اوردرهایی که پزشک میذاره رو انجام بده.
کسی با پرستارا بد رفتار نمیکنه اونا خودشون باعث میشن. بگذریم. حالا اومدید خودتون میبینید.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> محیط بیمارستانو دوست دارم البته نه بخش اورژانس و سوختگی که اصن خوشم نمیاد.
> کارای پزشکی رو هم دوست دارم


دقت کنید اگه از پرستاری انتظار پزشکی دارید تفکر اشتباهیه.چون هیچ کار پرستری شبیه پزشکی نیس.  اگه با این تفکر وارد پرستاری شید پشیمون میشید. ولی اگه به خود پرستاری علاقه دارید خوب انتخابش کنید. به قولی زندگی خیلی کوتاه از چیزیه که فکرشو میکنید پس برید دنبال علاقتون.

اینم اضافه کنم و دیگه عرضمو تموم کنم: هیچ وقت اینجوری فکر نکنید که "چون من دخترم" بهتره معلمی بخونم. " چون من دخترم" لازم نیس نگران درآمد باشم. قبل از همه چیز یک انسانید. آزادید که برید دنبال علاقتون و اون کسی که میخواید بشید و خودتون پشتیبان خودتون باشید. رو پای خودتون وایسید.
پ.ن: ممکنه این حرفی که الان گفتم (که قطعا درسته) با بخشی از اون پست طویلی که قبلا زدم تناقض داشته باشه. بحث ازدواجو مطرح کردم چون یکی از دغ دغه های اکثر خانمایی هست که برای مشاوره رجوع میکنن.

----------


## A.H.M

> پزشک نیستم دانشجوی پزشکیم..


ببخشید شاید سوالم بی مورد باشه ولی شما که محیط بیمارستانی رو دیدید میتونید درمورد کاردرمان ها توضیح بدید
کارشون رفتارشون درآمدشون و ...
ممنون

----------

